

Not available on the App Store - artiparty
http://notonappstore.com

======
TylerE
Pretentious twaddle.

~~~
webkike
cynical HN comment.

~~~
webmaven
Utopian rebuttal.

------
subdane
Note to self, put playground on app store.

------
andrewtbham
I thought it was going to be a list of stuff that had been banned... like
bitcoin apps, etc.

------
eli
You should move that PDF to S3. Dropbox sharing isn't really for publicly
hosting downloads and there's a quota.

------
Edd314159
Site created on Tumblr, available on the App Store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/tumblr/id305343404?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/tumblr/id305343404?mt=8)

------
bernatfp
The author should run a Teespring campaign with this logo. I'd happily have
one.

------
newaccountfool
Genius. Even with all this technology, there's still the good old swing park.

------
mdeeks
These are great.... but $3 per sticker?! That's absurd.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
I agree, someone should make an app that would take arbitrary picture and
allow you to overlay sticker over it. Add some simple transformations for
sticker and put it in the app store.

"Not available in the app store? Sure, there is an app for that."

------
stephengillie
What is this, your anti-drug?

~~~
wellboy
What is this, an app store for antss?

------
SchizoDuckie
[http://imgur.com/g/memes/AHHAsPD](http://imgur.com/g/memes/AHHAsPD)

